# Dan Abnett on the battle of Calth (Know No fear).



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Here you got Mr Abnett answering questions about the battle of Calth, among other things.

*Part 1*:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYhs5iBQo2A&feature=youtu.be

*Part 2*:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWxl0TnkeYA&feature=youtu.be

P.S: I do not know how to post vids so you can view them in threads, so bare patient with me.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Nice finds. 

"Aaron's next book is a direct sequel to _Know No Fear_."

I was under the impression that it was assumed (although not confirmed) that his next novel was a World Eater's novel, unless of course Dan meant "a direct sequel" in terms of chronology rather than plot.

Im also intrigued to discover what he was referring to when he meant the author council was establishing a way to directly write the Emperor into the series without extinguishing the mystique surrounding him, very interested in how they are going to achieve that.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Awesome, thanks for posting this.


----------



## GregorEisenhorn (May 19, 2011)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Nice finds.
> 
> "Aaron's next book is a direct sequel to Know No Fear."
> 
> I was under the impression that it was assumed (although not confirmed) that his next novel was a World Eater's novel, unless of course Dan meant "a direct sequel" in terms of chronology rather than plot.


ADB himself seems a little more cagey. On B&C he said, amongst other things, the following:



> I'm going to try and be delicate about this. But I'll say it here, so it gives me something to link to all the other times I'll get asked in the next year.
> 
> The First Heretic was my first Horus Heresy novel, which is followed by Aurelian (2011) and The Butcher's Nails (2012).
> 
> ...


 (Link: http://www.bolterandchainsword.com/index.php?showtopic=235198&st=0&p=2832804& )

So I think that perhaps the previously unconfirmed WE stuff is the new audio-drama, and then the sequel to KNF something else. I know that there has been a lot of speculation, so it's handy to see what ADB himself is saying.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

cool...awesome videos
looking forward to this book, but is Dan saying "World Bearers"? lol


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Nice finds.
> 
> "Aaron's next book is a direct sequel to _Know No Fear_."
> 
> ...


I think perhaps the next full fledged novel, and not the audio drama.  Yes seeing the Emperor would certainly be very intruiging to see.



Bane_of_Kings said:


> Awesome, thanks for posting this.


You are most welcome.


----------

